# Pimp Daddy Welfare, the Greatest Rapper of All Time



## Celloissimo (Mar 29, 2013)

This man is a prime example of underground rap music truly has gems. This man has immeasurable talent, and his poignant lyricism has brought me to tears. I can most certainly hear the influences of Messaien, Bartok, and Brahms, and his music covers the most important matters of life, the existential struggle. The brilliant lyricism blazes a trail out of the malaise and despair, forging hope from the darkness and a new restoration of the human spirit.

A must listen.

These are some of his greatest songs:

1. www.youtube.com/watch?v=DwPVHscLhBw‎

2. www.youtube.com/watch?v=921xP98vzJo‎

3. www.youtube.com/watch?v=pOn9bAceXGY‎


----------



## SiegendesLicht (Mar 4, 2012)

Celloissimo said:


> This man is a prime example of underground rap music truly has gems. This man has immeasurable talent, and his poignant lyricism has brought me to tears. I can most certainly hear the influences of Messaien, Bartok, and Brahms, and his music covers the most important matters of life, the existential struggle. The brilliant lyricism blazes a trail out of the malaise and despair, forging hope from the darkness and a new restoration of the human spirit.


I assume that is an irony? Also the name of this "Daddy" conveys the essense of rap culture very well.


----------



## Celloissimo (Mar 29, 2013)

SiegendesLicht said:


> I assume that is an irony? Also the name of this "Daddy" conveys the essense of rap culture very well.


If you believe I am being ironic, you must have atrocious taste in music, or are just unable to appreciate the beauty of this art.


----------



## Garlic (May 3, 2013)

Truly awful, terrible rhymes, terrible voice, no flow, boring beats. This is a joke right?

This is an upper middle class white kid I presume? This pimp thing is disgusting when coming from anyone, but it's especially sick coming from someone with such privilege.


----------



## dgee (Sep 26, 2013)

Yup - this appears to be Weird Al Yankovic for college dudebros discovering their inner machismo. Weak


----------



## Celloissimo (Mar 29, 2013)

If this guy is a legit rapper then I've pretty much lost all faith in humanity.


----------



## Katie (Dec 13, 2013)

Awesome - kinda like the Village People: When the Reagan Era Christian Right enjoyed a high-water mark in social and political relevance - all while gleefully signing to the wholesome music of that revered theology-based institution and Top 40 namesake song, YMCA - though a few actually got the editorial irony and laughed at Rome's demise! YET YOU SEE IT CELLO! I'd have missed the leopard for the spots (or the substantive commentary for the absolute dearth of talent)./Thanks, Katie


----------



## shangoyal (Sep 22, 2013)

Yes, the rapping is bad.

But Celloismo, why post this here? Looks a little elitist to me.


----------

